# Forum Other Languages Germanic languages Scandinavian  Great Swedish poetry

## Zhenya

I am here posting a poem (very famous) which I like very much. 
Please feel free to add more quality poetry from Sweden. 
Var

----------


## kalinka_vinnie

I am sorry Zhenya, but your title is an oxymoron. GREAT and SWEDISH POETRY can not occur in the same sentence, we had a flashing light at the Norwegian Institute for Swedish Bashing. Please be more sensetive in your word choice...   ::   
Now, Norwegian poetry... now we are talking!!!

----------


## Zhenya

HAH!!! 
I beg to differ!!!  
Althogh please, you post the Norwegian poetry, I just don't know it as much.

----------


## kalinka_vinnie

This one brings tears to my eyes and makes my heart beat just a little faster:

----------


## Zhenya

hehe

----------


## Kamion

Jag

----------


## kalinka_vinnie

Her kommer mer!! 
O Min

----------

H

----------


## Ninin

[quote=kalinka_vinnie]Her kommer mer!! 
O Min

----------


## Chibi

You could check out Tomas Transtr

----------

